# Dry skin worsening Fibro symptoms?



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

This was posted to the Co-Cure email list.


> quote:*Use Less Cosmetics-Suffer Less from Fibromyalgia?J Womens Health (Larchmt). 2004;13(2):187-194.Sverdrup B.*Department of Rheumatology, Malarsjukhuset, 631-88 Eskilstuna, Sweden.PMID: 15072733*BACKGROUND*: Widespread muscular pain, tenderness, unrefreshing sleep, andfatigue all constitute the fibromyalgia syndrome (FMS), which is often seenin both general and rheumatology practice, primarily in women. The etiologyis unknown. The FMS patient usually looks normal. The cardinal finding isthe presence of focal areas of hyperalgesia, that is, tender points. Myclinical impression was that FMS patients often complained of dry skin. *Myhypothesis was that overambitious cleaning, resulting in dry skin, andregular use of cosmetics as moisturizers could contribute to their symptoms.**METHODS*: A prospective, randomized, controlled trial of 48 women with FMS(some of whom had a rheumatic condition) who were regular users ofcosmetics was carried out to investigate if a reduced use of cosmeticswould reduce the symptoms. The intervention group received specialinstructions on skin care, with reinforcement when needed.*RESULTS*: After 2 years, there was significant improvement in pain... sleep... and stiffness... together with betterphysical function... and improved wellbeing... in the experimental group, as measured by the Fibromyalgia Impact Questionnaire(FIQ).*CONCLUSIONS*: The results should motivate further studies on the possibleadverse effects of cosmetic use in FMS and perhaps other conditions.


Dry skin due to 'over-zealous' cleansing and not using enough body lotion worsens Fibro symptoms? And using cosmetics instead of moisturizers? Do lots of women do this? I just can't get my head around it.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm not buying this either. Sounds like a bunch of hooey! Puh-leeze!







Also, you are *not* supposed to advertise products, except in the Forum for products Lynn C H!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I deleted Lynn C H's post.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It's pretty well known that cosmetics, hair care, and personal care products contain a number of questionable chemicals, especially around preservatives, and that our skin is a veritable sponge for absorbtion. It would be simple enough to research out companies that do their best to eliminate those chemicals. Can't hurt to try to clean up your immediate environment.


----------

